# ROLEX Explorer II - ref. 16570, polar



## vit

Hi, I bought my first Rolex, and there are some my pictures.


----------



## Nokie

Congratulations. Great dial color. I like the first picture with the sunset very much.


----------



## vit

Nokie said:


> Congratulations. Great dial color. I like the first picture with the sunset very much.


Thank you, for you can be intresting, that the first is made by Nokia C6.


----------



## vit

I would like to insert next pictures, but it is not possibele (see pictures).
Inserted picture has cca 190 kB.
Coul you help me please?


----------



## vit

Can you see those pictures?


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## threeputtbogey

Beautiful


----------



## vit

Thanks.


----------



## lovebandit

No can see. You need to download a small free program called "Irfanview" (it is the best free pic viewer IMO) and follow these instructions:

https://www.wlu.ca/documents/35474/IrfanView.pdf

....to get your pics down under the file size limit and then repost them. HTH.


----------



## vit

Thanks, I insert only URL now.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## O2AFAC67

vit said:


> Thanks, I insert only URL now.


As in your very first post in this thread, the URL inserted between the







at the beginning and end of the URL because you would be seeing the picture here instead of the example I am showing you. Notice the *.jpg* at the end of the URL which will be just before the [/IMG] when done correctly. Give it a try and good luck vit. Hope this helps.
Best,
Ron


----------



## vit

O2AFAC67 said:


> As in your very first post in this thread, the URL inserted between the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the beginning and end of the URL because you would be seeing the picture here instead of the example I am showing you. Notice the *.jpg* at the end of the URL which will be just before the [/IMG] when done correctly. Give it a try and good luck vit. Hope this helps.
> Best,
> Ron


It is now OK?


----------



## O2AFAC67

vit said:


> It is now OK?


No, it is not. Sign up with photobucket.com which is a free image hosting site. Upload pictures from your computer to your account on that site and then copy the links to the photos hosted there. Paste that copy into your next post and you won't even need to add the bracketed IMG descriptors.


----------



## David Max

Good photo! The red hand is very sharp with white dial.


----------



## vit

Thanks, is it insert of the photo OK?


----------



## vit

Can you se this picture?


----------



## chasecj7

Now it's showing up.

Looks great.


----------



## vit

Thanks.


----------



## vit

Hand made Absinth create your own (color) reality ...


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

Rainy weather


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## iLuveketchup

Nice! Any pictures with your rottie?


----------



## vit

She is unfortunately gone.


----------



## vit

iLuveketchup said:


> Nice! Any pictures with your rottie?


She is unfortunately gone.
There is with my daughter (2008).


----------



## WatchObsession

Awesome photos! Is that the Hirsch George? Looks great.


----------



## vit

Yes, it is.
Thanks.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

Find an animal at the picture.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## H.Haq

Looks great congrats 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## philskywalker

very nice!!


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

External lumi.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## ttparrot

I love that watch so much. You have posted some great shots. I am seriously thinking of buying one, but haven't pulled the trigger yet as I have never tried one on.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

In the Hell?


----------



## vit

No bevore Acer Palmatum:



Acer _platanoides:_


----------



## robisan

Nice model and nice pics!


----------



## vit

Right colour snake:


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## Kid_A

vite, krasny fotky jako obvykle tim perforovanym strapem davas tem rolbickam zajimave "civilni" look. a rolbam to slusi.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

Rolex Explorer II on the shark:


----------



## Miky Tomo

vit said:


> Hi, I bought my first Rolex, and there are some my pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1588759
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588760
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588767


Nice Rolex


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

Seme picture from summer.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

Old snake skin.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## DocJekl

Tried it on leather (1993 model in photo) but prefer steel bracelet (traded for a 2005 model). I just ordered a 22mm black and orange NATO from WatchObsession - Online Watch Strap Tool and Accessories webshop for my Polar 216570, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## vit

Nice.
I like the old model more because have optimal size for my wrist.


----------



## ttparrot

vit said:


> .


That could be my favourite shot of the mighty Explorer II I have ever seen. Beautifully done my friend.


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

Cellphone pictures.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## mpfrost

That is a very nice looking watch. You are a comptetent photographer as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vit

Thank you very much.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## 991C4S

Very nice.


----------



## vit

Thanks.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

Summer strap.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Very nice, this watch is growing on me in a big way


----------



## vit

Thank you. I love my Polar watch.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## DocJekl

vit said:


> .


Interesting - I might have to try my new Hirsch Lucca in black with red stitching on mine someday. My tan Suede Hirsch heavy calf didn't look as good.


----------



## vit

I think, that you have Hirsch Terra.
I did the Review about this strap THERE (my pictures and czech text).
I have this strap in size 22mm.


----------



## Santiago79

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mondial

Why?


----------



## Cobain

Stuck in traffic i see, great watch and pictures tho.


----------



## vit

Thank you very much.


----------



## HUANGDESIGNS

NICE NICE WATCH, will buy too soon


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## Adrian111

Nice watch


----------



## vit

Thank you


----------



## bukintosalesone

Rolex is Rolex


----------



## Snowdog44

love it!


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## rubbersoul

Nice photos, vit. What camera did you use for these? Also, I like the effect on that shot with the angel statue as the background, what photo editing software did you use for this?


----------



## vit

Thank you very much.
Dox Optics + Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing


----------



## vit

Most of pictures are made by Canon 650D.


----------



## aced75

nice pics and congrats!


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## g1zm0e

The polar explorer is one of my favorite....


----------



## vit

I agree.


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## james walters

Congrats, the watch is a smash


----------



## ccm123

Congrats! The polar is one of my favorites!


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

Thank you, I love whole watch.
)


----------



## vit

.


----------



## R2rs

Nice piece! |>


----------



## vit

Thank you


----------



## ike773

Awesome pictures! This may be my favorite Rolex right now.


----------



## recon493

gorgeous


----------



## vit

Thank you very much.


----------



## teddyfigo

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## pkenny72

That is a beautiful piece. I hope I can get a fancy watch like this.


----------



## vit

Comparison EXPII and Glycine Airman 1953


----------



## CdnCarat

Amazing watch, congrats! I'm trying to save up for an Explorer II!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## iB_071996

Awesome buy! 
Who makes the strap & deployment you've got on? Looks great!


- iB


----------



## Thelover

Hi there, congratulations for your first rolex watch. Your watch is looking so cool. And the picture you shared are awesome.


----------



## vit

Thank you, it is NEW 2-PIECE NYLON WITH DEPLOYANT CLASP
from Timefactors.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## freshprince357

Very classy! You still have it or looking to get another/new one?


----------



## vit

freshprince357 said:


> Very classy! You still have it or looking to get another/new one?


Yes, I still have my "Polar".
But I have a lot of watches and only one left wrist.
Just now I have new TOY.


----------



## vit

RyanFromOttawa said:


> This thread is still alive huh? Haha. Explorer II is one of my favorite watches


Yes.


----------



## klauss

Looks adorabe, Bravo on your stunning time piece


----------



## PeterDavid

Wow as much as I am a fan of the 216570, the 16570 still holds a special place in my heart. Great pics guys.


----------



## vit

Thank you.


----------



## 2edyson

Was never a rolex fan, my I'm really like explorer II

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nawroz

The explorer is a combination of sports and class.


----------



## adamusa

beautiful watch, also classic and simple!


----------



## freshprince357

Are you still liking the Explorer II. I was thinking of trading to get one but ended up falling through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

Beautiful piece, I'm looking to save up / trade up for one next


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

.


----------



## DocJekl

I love my 2005 Polar Explorer II 16570 so much, but I've gotten used to larger watches and the Polar wears a little smaller than my black 16570. I bought a 42mm Polar 216570 almost 2 years ago, and although I prefer the red GMT hand over the orange, I like the larger size more. My GMT II BLNR also wears larger with the new case, and I wear that one the most as I like the rotating bezel to use as a timer..

I haven't been able to bring myself to sell my Polar 16570 because my daughter likes it and I wanted to give it to her when she graduates from college next May. But she might prefer that I sell it and give her the money to help her get started in her new life after college. My son has already claimed my black 16570 for when he graduates from college in 4 years, and in no way will he want me to sell it.


----------



## gregoryb

DocJekl said:


> I love my 2005 Polar Explorer II 16570 so much, but I've gotten used to larger watches and the Polar wears a little smaller than my black 16570. I bought a 42mm Polar 216570 almost 2 years ago, and although I prefer the red GMT hand over the orange, I like the larger size more. My GMT II BLNR also wears larger with the new case, and I wear that one the most as I like the rotating bezel to use as a timer..
> 
> I haven't been able to bring myself to sell my Polar 16570 because my daughter likes it and I wanted to give it to her when she graduates from college next May. But she might prefer that I sell it and give her the money to help her get started in her new life after college. My son has already claimed my black 16570 for when he graduates from college in 4 years, and in no way will he want me to sell it.


If you decide to sell shoot me a message  but I'm sure she would love it.

There's also a nice symmetry to giving one to your son and one to your daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

I am curious... when you all look to buy Rolex... what allures you to the Explorer so much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## senorgreg

Great pics, and a great watch. I've owned one myself, and loved it! I'm a fan of white face watches like that, and also love the Omega Seamaster "Great White", and the PAM 114. These are my 3 favorite white dial/face watches.


----------



## Rosco53

freshprince357 said:


> I am curious... when you all look to buy Rolex... what allures you to the Explorer so much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 10c:

I have owned Rolex since 1979, when I bought a GMT Master after a spell in the Middle East. Since then I have owned most of them at one time or another. I bought my GMT because is was big, brash and colourful for the time. Most of my friends hadn't even heard of a Rolex, but they noticed my watch.

Within 10 years it had all changed. American Psycho had shouted "don't touch the rolex", every yuppie had one, and every loser had a fake one. In a meeting in Jakarta everyone had the same watch as me. I had a real one, but you couldn't tell. I sold the GMT and went lower visibility.

These days I wear a vintage WG DateJust to the office, and sometimes a 14K two tone Oyster. I doubt anyone even realises there are Rolexes. I also have an old Explorer 1 and a beat up Perpetual for the odd day out. No fuss, I wear them for me, not to impress others.

But for my international travel I need a robust watch with two time zones, that I can jump in the hotel pool with, of swim off some remote beach, that doesn't scream Rolex and get me mugged down some dark alley, but still looks good. I don't want to be "Mr "Tool" in the bar, flashing a Sub or a GMT, just a quiet guy with a nice watch.

The Explorer 16570 white dial suites me perfectly.


----------



## freshprince357

Rosco53 said:


> My 10c:
> 
> I have owned Rolex since 1979, when I bought a GMT Master after a spell in the Middle East. Since then I have owned most of them at one time or another. I bought my GMT because is was big, brash and colourful for the time. Most of my friends hadn't even heard of a Rolex, but they noticed my watch.
> 
> Within 10 years it had all changed. American Psycho had shouted "don't touch the rolex", every yuppie had one, and every loser had a fake one. In a meeting in Jakarta everyone had the same watch as me. I had a real one, but you couldn't tell. I sold the GMT and went lower visibility.
> 
> These days I wear a vintage WG DateJust to the office, and sometimes a 14K two tone Oyster. I doubt anyone even realises there are Rolexes. I also have an old Explorer 1 and a beat up Perpetual for the odd day out. No fuss, I wear them for me, not to impress others.
> 
> But for my international travel I need a robust watch with two time zones, that I can jump in the hotel pool with, of swim off some remote beach, that doesn't scream Rolex and get me mugged down some dark alley, but still looks good. I don't want to be "Mr "Tool" in the bar, flashing a Sub or a GMT, just a quiet guy with a nice watch.
> 
> The Explorer 16570 white dial suites me perfectly.


Nice! That's a great explanation. Couldn't you accomplish the same thing with a basic GMT II though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit

Rosco53 said:


> My 10c:
> 
> I have owned Rolex since 1979, when I bought a GMT Master after a spell in the Middle East. Since then I have owned most of them at one time or another. I bought my GMT because is was big, brash and colourful for the time. Most of my friends hadn't even heard of a Rolex, but they noticed my watch.
> 
> Within 10 years it had all changed. American Psycho had shouted "don't touch the rolex", every yuppie had one, and every loser had a fake one. In a meeting in Jakarta everyone had the same watch as me. I had a real one, but you couldn't tell. I sold the GMT and went lower visibility.
> 
> These days I wear a vintage WG DateJust to the office, and sometimes a 14K two tone Oyster. I doubt anyone even realises there are Rolexes. I also have an old Explorer 1 and a beat up Perpetual for the odd day out. No fuss, I wear them for me, not to impress others.
> 
> But for my international travel I need a robust watch with two time zones, that I can jump in the hotel pool with, of swim off some remote beach, that doesn't scream Rolex and get me mugged down some dark alley, but still looks good. I don't want to be "Mr "Tool" in the bar, flashing a Sub or a GMT, just a quiet guy with a nice watch.
> 
> The Explorer 16570 white dial suites me perfectly.


I fully agree.
I am used to use my Polar for long trips.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## DocJekl

I love my Polar 216570 and Black 16570 so much that I finally sold my Polar 16570 this week. I'm either going to use the money for a pair of eBikes for my wife and I, or to replace all of the carpet in our house upstairs.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## vit

.


----------



## goblin

vit said:


> .


Great shot, the stitches on the strap are perfect


----------



## ndelvall

Killing it with the strap!


----------



## vit

goblin said:


> Great shot, the stitches on the strap are perfect


Thanks.



ndelvall said:


> Killing it with the strap!


Sorry, but I like straps.


----------



## HanWatchHan

Lovely strap and watch combo!


----------



## vit

HanWatchHan said:


> Lovely strap and watch combo!


Thank you!

Next strap:


----------



## vit

.


----------

